# We have a Winner for the Chase Home Theater Giveaway...



## Sonnie

arty: *CONGRATULATIONS to J&D...* arty:

*The winner of our Chase Home Theater Giveaway!*

This system includes the following:

*Dual VS-18.1 Passive Subs*











*Dayton SA-1000 Amp*










*3 x SHO-10 Speakers*























*This system is valued at $3,175 !!!!!!*

*Also included is the Omnimic measurement system donated by James (mktheater).*

:fireworks2: *.... And it ALL gets a new home with J&D!!!* :fireworks1:


----------



## TypeA

This is a great package, congrats J&D


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow! Congratulations J&D :clap:


----------



## Tonto

Congraulations J&D, I know your gonna enjoy this prize :T. Let us know how you like them...I wonder how long it's gonna take to get them. Wow, that wait is going to be worse that the drawing :hissyfit:!!!!!


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats J&D, Don't forget to invite us all over to see your new HT....:bigsmile:


----------



## craigsub

J&D - Congratulations!!! You will be required to post pics and listening impressions! And make sure you invite the while forum over for movies and popcorn! :sn:


----------



## tonyvdb

I get dibs on the front row :whistling:


----------



## robbo266317

Congratulations.
Enjoy! :T


----------



## koyaan

Congratulations !


----------



## Gregr

I'll breig the Ribs'. Just let me know...., Congrats' to J. & D. 

I am curious to read about your impressions.


----------



## mechman

Congrats J&D!! :clap:


----------



## JBrax

I'll bring the movies


----------



## JBrax

Does J&D even know he's won yet? I've been on pins and needles for the last week checking. I think I refreshed about 50 times after Sonnie announced we have a winner.


----------



## Donald Six

Sonnie said:


> arty: CONGRATULATIONS to J&D... arty:
> 
> The winner of our Chase Home Theater Giveaway!
> 
> This system includes the following:
> 
> [*]Dual VS-18.1 Passive Subs
> 
> [*]Dayton SA-1000 Amp
> 
> [*]3 x SHO-10 Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> This system is valued at $3,175 !!!!!!
> 
> :fireworks2: .... And it ALL gets a new home with J&D!!! :fireworks1:


How do I enter


----------



## jweed

:clap:Congradulations:clap:


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> Does J&D even know he's won yet? I've been on pins and needles for the last week checking.


Hope he chimes in soon, Hes probably away for the weekend. Would love to be a fly on the wall when he gets his PM from Sonnie :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Hope he chimes in soon, Hes probably away for the weekend. Would love to be a fly on the wall when he gets his PM from Sonnie :bigsmile:


Yes, I would imagine there will be some major fist pumping.


----------



## moparz10

Nice win,Congrats


----------



## sub_crazy

Great prize!

Congrats J&D and my condolences to your neighbors


----------



## Gregr

Yeah!!! Congrats' J & D You've WON the Chase Home Theater Giveaway!!!


----------



## Starmaster

Wow..nice system and congrats J&D on winning it. :clap:


----------



## Sonnie

Calling J&D from Wisconsin... come on down and claim your prize!

It looks like the last time he checked in was June 8th... the day before the drawing.


----------



## Infrasonic

Congrats!!


----------



## J&D

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!:bigsmile:

Sorry for the delay but I have been travelling for work and have not had a chance to check in. Imagine my surprise as I do not win anything but have to admit this is a most excellent prize package. My MFW-15has been awaiting a turbo upgrade but this will be just a shade beyond the turbo! 

I cannot thank everyone involved in this giveaway enough and I also cannot wait to get these setup in my room. Father's day is this Sunday - what timing!!!


----------



## engtaz

congrats J&D


----------



## Sonnie

Glad you finally checked in. You'll have to start hanging out here with us a little more often. :bigsmile:


----------



## J&D

Will do. It has been some time since I have upgraded anything in the HT. Cannot wait to get these subs integrated and I will definitely post impressions.


----------



## Gregr

Drat's!!! We almost had to pick another winner. If only you had worked a little harder. What's the matter with you...,??? Ha, Ha, Ha..., 

Congratulations J and D, I have a feeling your gonna love this upgrade!!! While the wrest of us keep online retailers in business :spend:

I hope you do keep us informed. I am so curious about the subs.


----------



## Gregr

J&D you know your Denon has a low level "Sub -Out" and that single channel low level line out plugs nicely into the Dayton amp giving you a duel/stereo sub hi-level out. Who would have thought?


----------



## J&D

I started a thread in the advice section looking for input on how to best integrate these components into my system. Any input and advice would be appreciated. Includes pictures of my HT.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/system-setup-connection/58945-i-won-some-great-cht-gear-your-input-requested.html

JD


----------



## chashint

Another congratulations to J&D, I hope you enjoy the gear as much as I would have


----------



## J&D

Received the gear this week and just finished placing it all. Ran a quick test to make sure the amp was functioning properly and all I can say is this is one amazing system. A very big step up from the single MFW-15 I had.

The picture is of my 16y/o son who is as excited about this system as I am. Once I have a chance to get everything calibrated I will post more detailed impressions.

JD


----------



## moparz10

looks awsome congrats J&D


----------



## pharoah

wow what an awesome giveaway.


----------

